# Redbelly



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

The only way I could see them in the pic is if i used flash. Is this just my cam or everybody?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Yes they are small Reds..(For sure they are not Pacus if that you were afraid of being)










Jim


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

yep those are reds


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Definately a p and looks like a red.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

yUp those R Rb's boy


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

u got reds


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

reds
dixon


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

i second that and raise u 20...
ITS A RED....


----------

